# Maschinen/Anlagenpruefung und VEFK



## Raijin Tycho (3 März 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

in unserem kleinen Betrieb kamen jetzt ein paar Fragen bzgl. Maschinenpruefung und verantwortliche Elektrofachkraft auf. Kurz zu den Rahmenbedingungen: Kleiner Maschinenbaubetrieb, der Geschaeftsfuehrer ist Diplom-Ingeneur im Bereich Maschinenbau. Es gibt eine Elektroabteilung mit 2 Gesellen und ich als staatl. gepruefter Elektro-Techniker bin als Elektrokonstrukteur eingestellt.

So wie ich die Normen und Vorgaben verstehe, muesste unsere Firma eine VEFK zur Leitung der Elektrowerkstatt benennen da unser Geschaeftsfuehrer dies nicht erfuellen kann (keine elektrotechnische Ausildung). Da ich als einziger einen entsprechenden Abschluss habe, kann diese Verantwortung einfach auf mich Ã¼bertragen werden, nach dem Motto "Kann ja niemand sonst sein" ? Oder muss der Geschaeftsfuehrer mein Einverstaendniss einholen? 

Zudem gab es Verwirrungen rund um die Pruefungen nach VDE 0113, 0100-600, 0701-0702. Die werten Kollegen aus der E-Werkstatt meinten nun naehmlich, sie duerften die entsprechenden Messgerae¤te garnicht benutzen und die Messprotokolle nicht unterschreiben. Das waere denen auf einem Lehrgang so gesagt worden. Das duerfte nur ein Meister/Techniker/Ingeneur machen. 

Soweit ich weis/ gelesen habe, wuerde denen aber der entsprechender Lehrgang /die entsprechenden Lehrgaenge reichen, um als "befaehigte Personen" diese Messungen selbst durchzufuehren und zu unterschreiben.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> So wie ich die Normen und Vorgaben verstehe, muesste unsere Firma eine VEFK zur Leitung der Elektrowerkstatt benennen da unser Geschaeftsfuehrer dies nicht erfuellen kann (keine elektrotechnische Ausildung).


Das stimmt so - ansonsten ist es ein Organisations-Verschulden ...



Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Da ich als einziger einen entsprechenden Abschluss habe, kann diese Verantwortung einfach auf mich Ã¼bertragen werden, nach dem Motto "Kann ja niemand sonst sein" ? Oder muss der Geschaeftsfuehrer mein Einverstaendniss einholen?


Du kannst, dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt, dazu benannt werden. Dies erfolgt schriftlich und müßte sich dann auch in deiner Personalakte wiederfinden.
Unabhängig davon mußt du regelmäßig dazu Lehtgänge / Schulungen mitmachen - z.B. beim TÜV.
Es kann aber auch jemand außerhalb deiner Firma die VEFK sein - z.B. ein Elektriker, der für euch arbeitet ...



Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Zudem gab es Verwirrungen rund um die Pruefungen nach VDE 0113, 0100-600, 0701-0702. Die werten Kollegen aus der E-Werkstatt meinten nun nämlich, sie duerften die entsprechenden Messgeräte garnicht benutzen und die Messprotokolle nicht unterschreiben. Das waere denen auf einem Lehrgang so gesagt worden. Das duerfte nur ein Meister/Techniker/Ingeneur machen.
> 
> Soweit ich weis/ gelesen habe, wuerde denen aber der entsprechender Lehrgang /die entsprechenden Lehrgaenge reichen, um als "befaehigte Personen" diese Messungen selbst durchzufuehren und zu unterschreiben.


So, wie du es schreibst, habe ich das auch in Erinnerung.
Ich selbst habe diese Dinge ab out-gesourced.
Wenn du (oder deine Jungs) das allerdings selber machen wollen, dann sollte auch hierzu der entsprechende Lehrgang regelmäßig besucht werden.

Noch einmal zu Bestellen :  auch deine Elektriker müssen von der Firma als EFK bestellt werden und in dieser Bestellung sollte der Tätigkeitsbereich einigermaßen beschrieben sein.
Und ... auch eine EFK sollte regelmäßig unterwiesen werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Tommi (4 März 2021)

> Das duerfte nur ein Meister/Techniker/Ingeneur machen.



Hm, kenne ich so nicht, der Prüfer muss EFK und befähigte Person nach TRBS 1203 sein.
Dann darf es auch unterschreiben. Sein Meister vielleicht zusätzlich...


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 März 2021)

Das, was Tommi da schreibt, ist natürlich vollkommen richtig. Den Zusatz mit dem Titel hatte ich in dem Komntext gar nicht mehr realisiert ... sorry.
Die Prüfungen können selbstverständlich von jeder EFK, die entsprechende Schulungen gemacht hat (wird von vielen Stellen angeboten und es geht hier im Grunde auch nur um den "Persilschein") durchgeführt werden.

Bei der VEFK ist es etwas anderes ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2021)

Bei uns war die Situation ähnlich, das macht jetzt ein Kollege aus der E-Konstruktion.
Wenn ich mir da so anschaue was für ein Aufwand da betrieben wird, mit Schulungen,
Geräte Anschaffungen und riesigen Veralteten Gebäudekomplex und ständiger Diskussion 
sehe ich das als Absolute Fehlentscheidung.

Das hätte ich Fremd vergeben, vor allen Dingen Diskutiert man nicht mit einen Fremden,
wenn irgend etwas den Spar-Wahnsinn unterzogen werden soll. Da gibt es einfach keinen
Stempel oder Unterschrift.


----------



## JSEngineering (4 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das hätte ich Fremd vergeben, vor allen Dingen Diskutiert man nicht mit einen Fremden,
> wenn irgend etwas den Spar-Wahnsinn unterzogen werden soll. Da gibt es einfach keinen
> Stempel oder Unterschrift.



Das ist eigentlich das wichtigste Argument!
Ein "interner" Mitarbeiter ist immer noch ein Mitarbeiter, der unter der Knute des Chefs steht. Und wenn _der _will, daß das Ding einen Stempel bekommt, dann ist das am Ende auch so... wie nennt sich das so schön: abhängig Beschäftigter!

Und wie schon beschrieben: Die Folgekosten sind nicht zu unterschätzen. Es findet ja nicht 1x eine Schulung statt und Geräte werden 1x angeschafft... das wiederholt sich ja: Schulungen, Kalibrierungen, ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 März 2021)

Deswegen ... Outsourcen macht hier absolut Sinn.
Vor Allem hat man ja einen Stückpreis pro Prüfung (den man, wenn man möchte, ja auch noch verhandeln kann) ...


----------



## Raijin Tycho (4 März 2021)

Ist halt immer nicht so einfach. Der Chef stellt sich das halt ganz toll vor. Es sollen ja auch unsere gebauten Maschinen vor Auslieferung geprüft werden. Da ist es halt verlockend das auf das vorhandene Personal abzuwälzen, Die kosten dann ja nicht mehr, sind immer da und müssen ja auch auf trab gehalten werden.
 Das dann der ganze Rattenschwanz mit Messgeräten und Schulungen etc. hinterher kommt, wird da gerne unterschätzt/übersehen.


----------



## JSEngineering (4 März 2021)

Raijin Tycho schrieb:


> Die kosten dann ja nicht mehr, sind immer da



Naja: Während der Schulung sind sie reihum nicht da... und wenn ein Mitarbeiter das Unternehmen verläßt, verläßt auch diese "Fähigkeit" das Unternehmen.
Und die kosten nicht mehr: Kommt auf den Mitarbeiter an. Die neue Befähigung kann man auch als Aufhänger für eine Lohnerhöhung nutzen - früher oder später... man hat ja auch einen Zuwachs an Verantwortung...

Wie nennt man das so schön: Milchmädchenrechnung...
Das muß man dem Chef nur mal alles klar machen. Das kommt immer auch mit auf die Größe des Unternehmens an: Je größer das ist, desto eher macht es Sinn, eigene Leute dafür vorzuhalten, die sind dann aber auch voll nur damit beschäftigt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 März 2021)

Wieviele Maschinen baut ihr denn so ?
Das mit dem Outsourcen bezog ich jetzt auch mehr auf die allgemeinen Geräteprüfungen, die sich ja zyklisch wiederholen und wo ihr den Zyklus ja auch noch begründen und dokumentieren müßt.
Bei den Maschinen, die ihr selber herstellt macht es sicherlich Sinn, das selbst zu prüfen. Das Schulungen und Messgeräte-Thema bleibt dabei natürlich bestehen. Das ist preislich auch nicht zu unterschätzen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 März 2021)

Das würde ich auch trennen, die Maschinen die man baut und verkauft, würde
ich selber messen. Den Rechner vom Chef würde ich Outsourcen, vor allen Dingen
würde ich niemals unter den Schreibtisch vom Chef kriechen wollen


----------



## Larry Laffer (4 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> ... vor allen Dingen würde ich niemals unter den Schreibtisch vom Chef kriechen wollen


Ist das so schlimm bei euch ... 8)   könnte doch auch ganz interessant sein ...


----------



## Sps-rookie (11 März 2021)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Das stimmt so - ansonsten ist es ein Organisations-Verschulden ...
> 
> 
> Noch einmal zu Bestellen :  auch deine Elektriker müssen von der Firma als EFK bestellt werden und in dieser Bestellung sollte der Tätigkeitsbereich einigermaßen beschrieben sein.
> ...



Das mit der Bestellung deiner EFK´s ist sehr wichtig. Davor muss aber die Qualifikation der MA überprüft werden. Anhand dieser Überprüfung kann dann auch nach gearbeitet werden z.B. Messungen. Dies wird dann in einer schönen Checkliste / Einarbeitungsplan zur Überprüfung der Qualifikation eingetragen und zu Bestellung geheftet.

Ich mach diese Überprüfung immer mit dem jährlichen Personalgespäch. So git es auch immer gelich was als Ziel zu Vereinbaren z.B. Schulung.


----------

